# CDROM does not detected in VirtualBox



## bkouhi (Sep 27, 2012)

I have installed emulators/virtualbox-ose using handbook instructions. Everything is fine and it's work very well except its can't detect my CDROM, even when I'm running VirtualBox with root privileges. atapicam module loaded into kernel and hald is running and have the following lines in /etc/devfs.conf:


```
perm cd0 0600
perm xpt0 0660
perm pass0 0660
```

Also vboxdrv.ko, vboxnetflt.ko, vboxnetadp.ko modules loaded into kernel. ( I have done all steps in handbook )

So, what's the problem? I have no idea! I need your kind help.


----------



## gentoobob (Oct 4, 2012)

try this...

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=16368


----------

